# SI Cup---IMPORTANT NOTICE & Registered Archers



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*Important Notice!!!!*
Due to the limited size of the field and the overwhelming number of archers registering for this years event, we regret to inform those who are still considering registering, we have to limit the number of archers to 120. If you have not sent in your registration, please call Patty at (618)967-0952, prior to doing so to see if there are still available spots open. We are sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.

For the updated registered archers list (multiple pages) go to:

http://www.geocities.com/si_archers_joad/2009_SI_Cup.html?1239762366406

*Also bring your boots!!!!*


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

What an awesome problem to have...
Get your registrations in folks, this group puts on a amazing shoot and you won't regret attending.. Also remember this is the Jr World Trials for UTAH teams...


See you there.


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*GOOD NEWS---I think*

Ok, at the cost of loosing possibly 2 targets on the already small practice field, we have come up with a way to add a few more targets to the field, so we can accommodate more than 120 archers. 

Please if you still have not sent in your registration do call Patty to insure there will be a space for you. Remember, to avoid a late fee, registrations must be post marked by midnight April 20.

Also we were notified yesterday that the Hampton Inn in Carbondale does have rooms available at $99.00 (I think) a night, just tell them you are with the archery tournament.

See you in 2 weeks,

Dave


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I look forward to the best of performances by each and every archer so that the selected USAA Youth World Championship Team can build towards a bigger and better performance in Ogden. Those that make the team will quickly realize that the work has just begun. Each team member has an opportunity to represent the USA, the USAA JOAD, their community, JOAD club, family and themselves with distinction. You can bet that each YWC archer is focused on their training to be able to perform at a world championship level. There will be a lot of work to be done after the SI Cup leading up to YWC in July. It is a special opportunity to represent the USA as the YWC host FITA member association. The SI Cup is just the beginning! Good luck and have some serious fun!


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

so how many are you up to now...looking forward to a great shoot and great folks there.


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

As of this morning, we are hovering around 127 archers. With the late fee dead line being yesterday and the tournament next week, I doubt that we will have many more registrations from this point on. Actually the field is getting pretty tight already, but we will survive!

See everyone next week in Carbondale.

Dave


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*Oops*

In the original post for this forum I made an error with Patty's phone number. Not bad a week old and am just now finding out about it. Any way her correct phone number is 618-697-0952. Sorry to whoever has been getting all the wrong number phone calls.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Dave and Patty, 
Thank you for doing all you can to make the SI Cup a quality event. May an army of volunteers desend on to the field to help you set up with ease. May you have an abundance of volunteers to help with a leaderboard, move targets and collect OR scores.
Good luck and thank you!


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

Bob, thank you so much for your kind words and best wishes. They are greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm coming and would be happy to help set up. Just let me know where and when!


----------



## Hardchargers (May 19, 2005)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> I'm coming and would be happy to help set up. Just let me know where and when!


Yeah, we'll be pulling in late on Wed. night from Ontario so I swing around on Thurs. to see if help is needed.

Mark


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Hardchargers said:


> Yeah, we'll be pulling in late on Wed. night from Ontario so I swing around on Thurs. to see if help is needed.
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark, sent you a PM. Kiley is glad Molly is coming to the SI Cup.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Okay Dave, we are putting in for a little better weather. Can you ask someone to change that forecast? :mg:


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

Landed in AZ said:


> Okay Dave, we are putting in for a little better weather. Can you ask someone to change that forecast? :mg:


Barb,

I have asked and prayed for a dry tournament and still they are predicting rain. The 10 day forecast has a chance of rain starting on Monday and then every day afterward. Of course that doesn't mean it will rain during the tournament, but i am betting the field will be muddy at least. If you or anyone knows of a non-precipitation dance, please do it. Come prepared for anything weather wise next week!!!!!!!

See everyone next week

Dave


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

So what do you do if you don’t have waterproof footwear for whatever reason?
Well you can buy some but Waterproof isn’t as waterproof as you might think. Quality varies greatly.

What I suggest is to get some bags from the produce department of the grocery store. Put the bags over your socks and then into the shoe. The plastic that sticks out can be trimmed off. Bring extra socks should water find it way to the socks so you can change them.
But Bob, that look funny, people will make fun of me. You will be smiling with dry feet as others frown in misery looking not so cool. You will shoot better and feel smug that you were smart enough and confident enough do to what you needed to do to perform and not be concerned by what the others think.

Shoes can be dried using the hand held hair drier that many hotel provide.

PS: an umbrella that can be purchased at Wal mart for little cost makes scoring and score recording much easier in the rain and it helps to keep the score card dry when outside of the score card clip board plastic rain bag. A good thing.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

The weather forecast is looking better and better! Now there's <30% chance of rain on any of the days (except for practice/set-up on Thursday). 
http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USIL0185?from=hrly_topnav_undeclared


----------



## Hardchargers (May 19, 2005)

archerymom2 said:


> The weather forecast is looking better and better! Now there's <30% chance of rain on any of the days (except for practice/set-up on Thursday).
> http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USIL0185?from=hrly_topnav_undeclared


Well, in the words of the immortal Homer Simpson

Wooo Whoooo!!!!!!


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, the final days before the tournament are rapidly disappearing and I have posted the last registered list for the year. We have 128 archers registered and it has been raining off and on since Sunday so far we have around an inch and a half, so the field shouldn't be too bad. I do know there will be a couple of places where water will be standing. We have squeezed the field to its max capacity and I am sorry we can't avoid the low spots. The weather does sound promising for the 3 tournament days though so lets keep our fingers crossed.

See you all on Friday! 

http://www.geocities.com/si_archers_joad/2009_SI_Cup.html?1232651354287

Dave


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

Dave and the crew,
Don't sweat the small stuff, we know all of you are doing everything possible to make this an amazing event. e can deal with a little water.. We are looking forward to seeing all of you this weekend and come rain or shine, we know you have put your heart into setting this up and it will go off with a blast.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

It is great to see so many cadets and juniors eligible for the YWC trials (Odgen). It will be interesting to see if any will be eligible for the YOG qualifications portion of the Ogden event.



dajalo said:


> Well, the final days before the tournament are rapidly disappearing and I have posted the last registered list for the year. We have 128 archers registered and it has been raining off and on since Sunday so far we have around an inch and a half, so the field shouldn't be too bad. I do know there will be a couple of places where water will be standing. We have squeezed the field to its max capacity and I am sorry we can't avoid the low spots. The weather does sound promising for the 3 tournament days though so lets keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> See you all on Friday!
> 
> ...


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Its pouring and the field is soaked and standing water. The set up crew is soaked to the bone, but they appear in good spirits.


----------



## SoCal Archery D (May 7, 2008)

Adam and I were at the field today for the practices session and it is completely soaked. There is standing water in several areas that is great than 3" deep and it muddy and wet in all of the other areas.

It was raining so hard during the practice session that we couldn't even see the the targets to shoot with the sights... Looks like this tournament is going to be a real free-for-all  I just hope this weather doesn't dash too many hopes for the YWC trails on Sunday.

- Rick


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

SoCal Archery D said:


> Adam and I were at the field today for the practices session and it is completely soaked. There is standing water in several areas that is great than 3" deep and it muddy and wet in all of the other areas.
> 
> It was raining so hard during the practice session that we couldn't even see the the targets to shoot with the sights... Looks like this tournament is going to be a real free-for-all  I just hope this weather doesn't dash too many hopes for the YWC trails on Sunday.
> 
> - Rick


Just when you think there cannot be anything comparable...have a look...
http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/events/Target/Target2004/TargetChamps2004.htm Ricks and Lloyds photos are say it all.


----------



## archery bank (Aug 22, 2008)

Any updates on scores in the recurve division? How were the shooting conditions this afternoon?


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, any updates would be awesome!!!!


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Photos On-Line*

No results yet. however, Photos from Day one are on-line at:

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/index.html

Tomorrow (today) looks like lots of rain!

Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for the pics Gary.....Looks fairly wet already, and more on the way.

Eric


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Those pictures are priceless when your sitting at home just WAITING!!!!
Thanks alot:thumbs_up


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pictures -- thanks!

Just jotted down some scores for Recurve divisions from over the phone. Sorry for name mis-spellings and other errors. Also, just got the top 5 in the female categories, as today's shooting was about to start.
(First score is first distance, 2nd score is 2nd distance)

**Cadet Male Recurve**
Daniel McLaughlin 313 304
Matt Zumbo 315 291
Ben Zhu 283 297
Sean Curtin 285 293
Nathan Y. 277 284
Devan Wiss 285 274
Chris Luman 268 271
Sean McLauglin 242 276
Thomas Truit 212 227
Jonathan Truit 152 230
Do Yoo Kim 130 195

**Junior Male Recurve**
Aaron H 276 288
Josh S 266 298
Yashio 267 285
Peter K 262 282
Forrest B 283 259
David Ruybal 249 263
Josh Raby 234 268
Lee Fordyce 248 244
Ben Roop 216 249
Ben Nguyen 194 247
Corey S 203 201
Richard Park 167 206
Arya A 146 173

**Cadet Female Recurve** (top 5 so far)
Miranda 308 310
Simpson 292 296
Tabatha 291 284
Michelle G 272 296
Kiley L 282 286

**Jr Female Recurve** (top 5 so far)
Kayla D 281 284
Shaelie M 259 281
Rebecca T 270 270
Emily B 256 283
Marcy H 270 265


----------



## 3Three (Jan 24, 2009)

*Many thanks for the pics*

Thank-you thank-you for the pictures! Good to see my kid and many friends. Man, but, what a muddy mess!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Wonderful!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

just fielded a call from one of my three cadet recurve men. Sean Curtin

He reported that MZ had the high FITA Score with 1245, CJO archer Daniel McLaughlin was second with a 1238 and Sean C was top four with an 1190. Sean C lost to MZ in the gold medal match in the Olympic Round. Tomorrow is the 7 round robins. MZ is leading with I believe Dan and SC being the next two.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gary, thanks for the pictures. First year I haven't been there, and it's tough. The pictures are super. 

John.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Day2 - Photos posted*

Though the field doesn't look it The rain stayed away during shooting. Light to no wind, Relatively warm and VERY Muddy shooting conditions. Matt Z. set a new cadet male recurve 12 Arrow National Record with a 115 in the semi-finals.

Photos from Day 2 are on-line at:

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo G...009/index.html.


Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

coach1 said:


> Though the field doesn't look it The rain stayed away during shooting. Light to no wind, Relatively warm and VERY Muddy shooting conditions. Matt Z. set a new cadet male recurve 12 Arrow National Record with a 115 in the semi-finals.
> 
> Photos from Day 2 are on-line at:
> 
> ...


Day 2 
http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/SI Cup - Youth World Team Trials/Day2/index.html


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Jr World Team*

Sorry Compounders as I don't know names so I can't post much there other then I know Samantha Pruitt and Kendal Nicely made the team.

Jr. Female Recurve:
Jessica Gibbs
Kayla DeBord
Emily Blake

Jr. Male Recurve:
Forrest Blakely
Peter Kelchner
Aaron Henslin

Cadet Female Recurve:
Miranda Leek
Michele Gilbert
Kiley Larrick

Cadet Male Recurve:
Matt Zumbo
Daniel McLaughlin
Nathan Yamaguchi

Counting alternates and the two RAs that came from JDT, JDT members took 13 of 16 positions. Good shooting to all. (Sorry if I miss spelled anyone's name).


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Daniel called us a couple hours ago and noted he won the trials with our other two boys (Sean Curtin-who is not JDT but is having a really good year -4th at Indoor, second in the OR round yesterday-given he goes to a demanding Jesuit prep school and is a black belt level mixed martial artist meaning his practice time is rather limited) 5th and 7th (Daniel's Twin and fellow JDT member Sean).

Good luck to all who made the team and all of those who did their best and did not.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Thank you Barb,
Congratulations 09 YWC team members...now the work begins...
Odgen will be a blast for eveyone.




Landed in AZ said:


> Sorry Compounders as I don't know names so I can't post much there other then I know Samantha Pruitt and Kendal Nicely made the team.
> 
> Jr. Female Recurve:
> Jessica Gibbs
> ...


----------



## archerydude288 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know the compound results?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Thanks to SI Archers JOAD*

You have again put on an awesome event. Despite the muddy field we had pretty good shooting weather. We had a few moments Friday and then some rain today that was not optimal, but over all it was fairly good. Under the difficult circumstances, you all did a great job and made it a fun event for all. Delays were not due to anything that the staff did, scoring issues and equipment failures were really the only slow downs. Thank you again for all the hard work. It is amazing what a great event you put on with so little help and so few people.:darkbeer:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> It is amazing what a great event you put on with so little help and so few people.


This has always been the case with the SI archer joad group. So very little help, but a wonderful blend of talents and work ethic that is rare to find.

Sometimes with the right mix of folks, it's actually better to have fewer helpers  

Can't say enough about Patty, Dave, Judy and company. Any region would be lucky to have them run an event. They leave no stone unturned.

Congratulations guys on another successful event. Sorry I won't be there for the de-brief at 17th street this year. 

John.


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*TeamUSA-2009 Photos*

Photos from Day3 are now on-line at:

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Archery_frame.htm

Competition and Team Photos Each team and the entire TeamUSA.

Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> This has always been the case with the SI archer joad group. So very little help, but a wonderful blend of talents and work ethic that is rare to find.
> 
> Sometimes with the right mix of folks, it's actually better to have fewer helpers
> 
> ...


John, I know you know this but for the AT forum at large...

Attitude and aptitude are essential to be able to conduct an event that servers the archers effectively. But if we are to grow, we need many more with the right attitude and aptitude so that there are more and better tourneys. A small dependable competent tourney team might be the most effective way for the short term, but in the long term, it leads to decline. 

How do we grow? In 2008 The SI Cup was the only tournament to agree to host the 2009 USAA YWC Trials. And who do I see in the pictures helping? Darrell and Steve from Cincinnati, Ohio, a 350 mile drive away, with some familiar equipment. 

I see two options to help grow the tourney host pool. The current USAA model is one where the grassroots membership volunteers their time to host tourney for the privilege of contributing. Utilizing professional staff like the team that runs the ASA and NFAA events is another option. I doubt is there is some magic that will suddenly create dozens of volunteer tourney host across the country. I don’t know if the USAA membership is ready, willing or able to pay for professional staff management.

When looking at who hosts tourneys, JOAD support is common. I think the key is the establishment of hundreds of more USAA clubs, JOAD clubs in particular. The people that start and run clubs are typically certified archery instructors and coaches. The ESDF grant for Coach Certification and equipment, NADA facilitation of Beginner and Intermediate Archery Instructor Certification and the 20 hour Community Coach Course that can be taught in any community, all helps to empower people to establish and run USAA clubs. The only other element that would be nice is the createion of a “cookbook” on how to establish and run a not for profit JOAD club.

It’s a number game, we need more clubs that can host tourneys and we need more archers taking part in tourneys to help provide the funds to be able to conduct quality events. When it comes to archer, one need only look at the NASP and ASAP programs for archers that seek something beyond NASP/ASAP.

As I tell everyone that volunteers that their number one job is to find and groom your replacement so you can go off and do bigger and better things and grow overall. I often hear that a parent is only in if for their child. I try to inform the parent that if it were not for the parents before them, there would be no grassroots program for them today. Giving back is a JOAD essential, giving back to the sport is the key.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Anyone have a link to the results??? I looking for compound stuff.


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*SI Cup Results*



Aceman said:


> Anyone have a link to the results??? I looking for compound stuff.


The results for the SI Cup were forwarded to the NAA last night so hopefully they will be posted on their website soon. I will also try to get them posted on the SI Archers JOAD website in a day or so.

Robby Beyer has the results for the YWC and will be handling the posting of them. 

While I am logged on here, real quick, on behalf of Patty, Judy and myself, I want to say THANK YOU to everyone who helped before, during and after the tournament. Without your help we wouldn't have survived!

Also, thanks to everyone who complimented us, either in person, here on AT or by email, we greatly appreciate knowing that others were pleased with the tournament.

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> John, I know you know this but for the AT forum at large...
> 
> Attitude and aptitude are essential to be able to conduct an event that servers the archers effectively. But if we are to grow, we need many more with the right attitude and aptitude so that there are more and better tourneys. A small dependable competent tourney team might be the most effective way for the short term, but in the long term, it leads to decline.
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to cost the membrship more to have a professional (paid) staff to run tournaments. At ASA events the maximum amatuer entry fee is $50.00. Youth, 15 and below shoot for $5.00. The key is participant numbers. When you can pony-up 1100 competitors for 3 days of fun in a small town the locality and sponsoprs will make the contributin and ease the burden on the membership. We should talk about that in another thread soon.

I have always said that the SI Cup is the most professionally mamaged tournament, outside ASA competitions (I am a little biased of course) that I have ever attended. This shoot felt like home, with the rain so hard during practice that you could see the water trail from arrows and mud so deep that kids were getting their boots sucked off, and was a fantastic start to what I believe will be a victorious year for the USA Jr. World Team.

Every competitor shot their heart out and should be proud of themselves. It was tight all the way through the ranks from start to finish and the placement wasn't decided until the final arrow of the final Round Robin. 1st and 2nd in the Cadet Female Recurve was decided by a 12-arrow match shoot-off and only 2 points seperated the scores in the end.

I know that many of the parents are probably getting an EKG this week to see if they suffered permanant heart damage from the weekend. It was that close the whole time.

Thank you Patty and everyone else who had a hand in this tournament and especially, thank you for letting me set up the Olympic Round for the Bowmen and Cubs. The kids and their parents all had a blast and learned something in the process. This tournament embodied what I believe archery is all about.

Congratulations to the Jr. World Team members and I'll see you all in Ogden, UT...


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

This was our third trip to the SI Cup and even with the weather/field conditions it was still a very well ran tournament. It was a GREAT idea to have the updates to the points tabulation for the trials put out during lunch. 

Thanks to Patty, Dave, and Judy for such a great event. This is one that my family will truely miss next year.

Jim


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*“…The key is participant numbers…”* you said it brother.
So we need more JOAD clubs to develop more JOAD to take part in JOAD tourneys. That means we need more that are willing to start JOAD club. Certified Coaches and Instructors are those they typically start and run clubs. The ESDF Coach Grant and USAA Support of the 20 hour long Community Coach Course both help to create more JOAD clubs. Contemporary JOAD information facilitated by a new National JOAD Coordinator will also encourage new clubs. Time is of the essence as a youths time as a JOAD is short. Those that came before me emphasized the need to make it fun. Fun helps partipation numbers.





ldfalks said:


> It doesn't have to cost the membrship more to have a professional (paid) staff to run tournaments. At ASA events the maximum amatuer entry fee is $50.00. Youth, 15 and below shoot for $5.00. The key is participant numbers. When you can pony-up 1100 competitors for 3 days of fun in a small town the locality and sponsoprs will make the contributin and ease the burden on the membership. We should talk about that in another thread soon.
> 
> I have always said that the SI Cup is the most professionally mamaged tournament, outside ASA competitions (I am a little biased of course) that I have ever attended. This shoot felt like home, with the rain so hard during practice that you could see the water trail from arrows and mud so deep that kids were getting their boots sucked off, and was a fantastic start to what I believe will be a victorious year for the USA Jr. World Team.
> 
> ...


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Jim Pruitte said:


> This was our third trip to the SI Cup and even with the weather/field conditions it was still a very well ran tournament. It was a GREAT idea to have the updates to the points tabulation for the trials put out during lunch.
> 
> Thanks to Patty, Dave, and Judy for such a great event. This is one that my family will truely miss next year.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
Congratulations to you on being selected as the Assistant Coach (compound) for the Jr. World Team. It's going to be great working with you again.


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone that it was a very well run event. The weather and moisture made it interesting. Thanks to everyone that made it that way!!!!

Coach Falks
What is the no# of JOAD age kids at an ASA event?


The big problem at our JOAD is that parents feel they dont have the money or time to give up to go to these events. It gets pricey by the time all expenses are in. The kid related problem is they dont want to go to a tournament just to get beat because they know the expense. Lets get a new thread and go in to it deeper.


Patti, Dave. and Gang THANKS for a great tournament in bad conditions.

Dave (Peaches Dad)


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Poor Shooter said:


> I have to agree with everyone that it was a very well run event. The weather and moisture made it interesting. Thanks to everyone that made it that way!!!!
> 
> Coach Falks
> What is the no# of JOAD age kids at an ASA event?
> ...


93 kids ages 6 to 17 in Augusta 2 weeks ago. There may have been half a dozen more that I didn't copunt because Kailey Johnston and some other teenage girls are shooting up in the Women's Open Class. It hovers around 100 for each of the 7 National Pro/Am shoots. A few more for the National Championship. Total attendance has averaged around 1,200 at each of our 4Pro/Ams that we have had this year. I'd love to see those numbers at FITA shoots as well.


----------



## archerydude288 (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have the compound results??


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a link to the teams that made it. I can not tell you the placing though. 

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Ga...Youth World Team Trials/TeamPhotos/index.html


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Poor Shooter said:


> Here is a link to the teams that made it. I can not tell you the placing though.
> 
> http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Ga...Youth World Team Trials/TeamPhotos/index.html


hmmmmmm, looks like the JR Recurve team was missed


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

Try this.

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Ga...ls/TeamPhotos/slides/Junior_Male_Recurve.html


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

OOPS you meant the females/ladies. sorry


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Compound results*



Aceman said:


> Anyone have a link to the results??? I looking for compound stuff.


I don't remember all of them, but here is what I do remember:

Cadet female Compound
1. Paige Pearce
2.
3.
4. Hunter Jackson

Cadet male compound
1. Riley Whiting
2. Alex Sahi
3. Brett Crouse
4. Hunter Heavner

Junior Male Compound
1. Ben Cleland
2. Cody Thompson (?)
3. Levi Cyr


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Poor Shooter said:


> OOPS you meant the females/ladies. sorry


Yup, should have said JR Ladies recurve. Sorry


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Photo Page Correction*

The junior Girls that wandered off have been returned to their proper place on the Team Photo Page.

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/index.html

Let me add my congratulations to everyone that earned a place on TeamUSA.

Gary


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Photo Page Correction*

The junior Girls that wandered off have been returned to their proper place on the Team Photo Page.

http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/index.html

Let me add my congratulations to everyone that earned a place on TeamUSA.

Gary


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just saw that the results are now posted!!

http://www.geocities.com/si_archers_joad/2009_SI_Cup.html?1232651354287


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

I promised my daughter and JDT_Dad that this would not show up here so of course I am posting it. The mud was sucking boots off so they taped the boots to the pants so they won't come off.  Thanks for the help Dave. We did appreciate it but not enough that I wouldn't post it here. LOL

[/ATTACH]


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I guess people have photographed me in more embarrassing positions. Good thing they don't post on Archery Talk!


----------

